

Ted Nelson reveals who is creator of Bitcoin Satoshi Nakamoto - GBiT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emDJTGTrEm0

======
bachback
ATTENTION GRABBING. Cypherpunks != mathematicians. I find it very hard to
believe that a mathematician who writes 500 page papers invents Bitcoin on the
side. Mathematicians of this style live in their own world.

~~~
rdl
There are some indicators that Satoshi wasn't actually an applied crypto guy
for a long period, since he overlooked a few basic things but got some more
serious things correct. Might actually be more of a database/distributed
systems guy who also knew crypto and finance from more recent interests.

I was talking with Adam Back about serious candidates this weekend; maybe 25
known people who could have been Satoshi and are known in the space, but
absolutely plausible it could have been and individual or small team who were
immersed in it for a few months or years too.

------
claudius
While somewhat plausible (and I have to admit I thought of the mathematician
myself the first time Nelson presented his supposed properties), there is one
reason to doubt this:

Building _both_ Bitcoin _and_ the vast framework to prove the ABC conjecture
within a few years time would be too much for a single person, wouldn’t it?

~~~
Casseres
Maybe for the average person who could even understand his writings (I can't).
However after reading his short bio on Wikipedia:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinichi_Mochizuki#Life>

It sounds like this is an extraordinary man. And as Ted Nelson indicated, he
graduated from Princeton as a salutatorian in only 3 years.

~~~
claudius
Certainly an extraordinary man, yes. But contrary to e.g. Einstein’s annus
mirabilis, inter-universal geometry is not a few fancy new ideas in existing
fields, which would generally allow to have many such ideas in a short time
(albeit unlikely), but a completely new, and apparently enormous, field. It’s
also not really related to cryptography in any particular way (as far as I can
see), so there’s no synthesis between the development of the one and the
other.

------
taternuts
Definitely compelling, and as about engaging as an older gentleman rambling at
a camera in a field can get

------
rdl
Who?

~~~
Casseres
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinichi_Mochizuki>

In the Youtube video, Ted Nelson says that his homepage is in English. I would
argue that it is actually in Japanese, but with an English translation:

Japanese: <http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/>

English: <http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/top-english.html>

~~~
rdl
Unlike Wei Dai, this guy does not seem to be a developer with a lot of code
out there which looks basically like the Bitcoin code. (I am in a Bitcoin
conference session right now so I can't watch the video to tear into it more
specifically)

